# Can vaping certain flavours aggravate heartburn???



## Spongebob (11/6/16)

So this is for the more medically minded/more experienced vapers??? I suffer with constant heartburn/indegestion daily and take 40mg of Nexiam for this daily, which is also one of the reasons my GP recommended i quit smoking!!!  I have the hernia around the windpipe too (mantelvliesbreuk) although still very small So i swallowed the camera to check (all 100% ok inside), checked for gallstones, also all clear  so doc says the nicotine in the ciggies activate the peptides in the tummy which then in turn causes excess acid that pushes up and causes the heartburn  

Now my question to the more experienced guys is, does vaping certain flavours/strengths or different vaping styles also cause/aggravate the heartburn?!!  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (11/6/16)

Spongebob said:


> So this is for the more medically minded/more experienced vapers??? I suffer with constant heartburn/indegestion daily and take 40mg of Nexiam for this daily, which is also one of the reasons my GP recommended i quit smoking!!!  I have the hernia around the windpipe too (mantelvliesbreuk) although still very small So i swallowed the camera to check (all 100% ok inside), checked for gallstones, also all clear  so doc says the *nicotine in the ciggies* activate the peptides in the tummy which then in turn causes excess acid that pushes up and causes the heartburn
> 
> Now my question to the more experienced guys is, does vaping certain flavours/strengths or different vaping styles also cause/aggravate the heartburn?!!
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Our juice also contains that stuff. I've also suffered a lot of times when still on the ciggies, it had been a lot less now with vaping but some days it still flares up. Not sure if a specific flavour is to blame as I change frequently and tend not to revisit a flavour. Granted I vape a lot less than some of the guys around here.


----------



## kimbo (11/6/16)

Spongebob said:


> So this is for the more medically minded/more experienced vapers??? I suffer with constant heartburn/indegestion daily and take 40mg of Nexiam for this daily, which is also one of the reasons my GP recommended i quit smoking!!!  I have the hernia around the windpipe too (mantelvliesbreuk) although still very small So i swallowed the camera to check (all 100% ok inside), checked for gallstones, also all clear  so doc says the nicotine in the ciggies activate the peptides in the tummy which then in turn causes excess acid that pushes up and causes the heartburn
> 
> Now my question to the more experienced guys is, does vaping certain flavours/strengths or different vaping styles also cause/aggravate the heartburn?!!
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Citrus flavors give me heartburn, i am on Losec for heartburn and i only get it when i vape citrus flavors

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stevape;) (11/6/16)

For me anything more than 5ml of something like double apple and I get heartburn like clockwork. 
Thats I try stay away from sour fruity vapes. Don't know if anyone else can relate but definitely for me


----------



## stevie g (11/6/16)

Sour fruity vapes do it to me.


----------



## BumbleBee (11/6/16)

In most cases heartburn is not caused by too much acid but rather a lack of stomach acid, what comes up is not acid but rather undigested food. You need to take a serious look at your diet. Getting in more spices like cayenne pepper, cinnamon, turmeric and ginger will help in most cases, also apple cider vinegar works wonders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stevape;) (11/6/16)

@BumbleBee so in other words vape more juice with Cinnamon Danish Swirl haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (11/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> In most cases heartburn is not caused by too much acid but rather a lack of stomach acid, what comes up is not acid but rather undigested food. You need to take a serious look at your diet. Getting in more spices like cayenne pepper, cinnamon, turmeric and ginger will help in most cases, also apple cider vinegar works wonders.


Spot on, a doctor me the same thing, weird, aint it? I always thought it was too much acid...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/6/16)

Stevape;) said:


> @BumbleBee so in other words vape more juice with Cinnamon Danish Swirl haha


lol, hey if it works then who am I to argue 

But seriously, after changing to a high fat low carb diet we as a family have eliminated so many ailments including some pretty serious "acid reflux", it was so bad that I couldn't sleep lying down. What we thought we knew about heartburn was totally wrong. Gaviscon, Rennies etc only treat the symptoms, you need to find the cause and eliminate that. Causes are 9 times out of 10 gluten, carbohydrates and sugar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> Spot on, a doctor me the same thing, weird, aint it? I always thought it was too much acid...


What's weird is that a doctor told you that, they're usually all to happy just writing a prescription for treating the symptoms. Stick with that doctor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (12/6/16)

Ok? Now im intrigued....  so taking the meds everyday actually aggravates the problem instead of alleviating it????  as the meds lower the amount of acid in the tummy???  

I would also like to know more abt the diet mentioned???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (12/6/16)

Does that also mean my newfound strawberry and watermelon flavours that i like so much are out???      

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffie12 (12/6/16)

I had heart burn when I vaped too much Orange flavour, doesn't seem to happen when I vape lemon creams though so perhaps it depends on other factors as well (or it was coincidence at the time).

Anyway I did sone reading and yes vaping certain flavours does seem to agrevate heart burn for some. This is all anecdotal though, haven't found any actual published research. Orange flavour seemed to be a common suspect.


----------



## BumbleBee (12/6/16)

Spongebob said:


> Ok? Now im intrigued....  so taking the meds everyday actually aggravates the problem instead of alleviating it????  as the meds lower the amount of acid in the tummy???
> 
> I would also like to know more abt the diet mentioned???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


LCHF, google it


----------



## Darrylth (12/6/16)

I get heartburn if I vape melon flavours

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (12/6/16)

Lchf???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/6/16)

Spongebob said:


> Lchf???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


This is true *LCHF*: Basics. The abbreviation stands for Low Carb High Fat and the very simple basics are to minimize the carbs in your food and try to exchange the energy to fat instead. The protein should (or could) stay roughly the same.


----------



## Spongebob (28/7/16)

Guys? I've found that vaping minty or menthol flavours aggravates my heartburn  but i so like them for the "icy" kick or hit it gives in the back of the throat  are there any other flavours i can try with a nice throat hit? Maybe something with a peppery flavour or something similar?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (28/7/16)

Spongebob said:


> Guys? I've found that vaping minty or menthol flavours aggravates my heartburn  but i so like them for the "icy" kick or hit it gives in the back of the throat  are there any other flavours i can try with a nice throat hit? Maybe something with a peppery flavour or something similar?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


FA (Flavour Art) has a concentrate called "Flash hit enhancer", which is supposed to add throat hit. Have not seen that available locally though. Another option is to just vape higher nic. And do follow @BumbleBee's advice re the LCHF diet - it has totally weaned me from Nexiam.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/16)

Andre said:


> FA (Flavour Art) has a concentrate called "Flash hit enhancer", which is supposed to add throat hit. Have not seen that available locally though. Another option is to just vape higher nic. And do follow @BumbleBee's advice re the LCHF diet - it has totally weaned me from Nexiam.


18+ months so far and not a single hint of heartburn, not even once! And we're eating some pretty spicy foods. 

Vaping Red Hot Cinnamon Peppermint Lime Coffee Menthol? Bring it on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

Spongebob said:


> Guys? I've found that vaping minty or menthol flavours aggravates my heartburn  but i so like them for the "icy" kick or hit it gives in the back of the throat  are there any other flavours i can try with a nice throat hit? Maybe something with a peppery flavour or something similar?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



I have noticed cinnamon flavours do enhance throat hit a bit


----------



## Warlock (28/7/16)

@Spongebob, LCHF=Atkins diet=Hunter gatherer diet=Caveman’s diet if


Spongebob said:


> Lchf???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



I’m not totally wrong. I can post it for you here but not tonight.......I need to dig it up first.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/16)

Warlock said:


> @Spongebob, LCHF=Atkins diet=Hunter gatherer diet=Caveman’s diet if
> 
> 
> I’m not totally wrong. I can post it for you here but not tonight.......I need to dig it up first.


Not Atkins, Atkins=High Protein
High Protein=Liver Damage

LCHF=Low Carb High Fat


----------



## Warlock (28/7/16)

Ok my bad


----------



## Caramia (28/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Not Atkins, Atkins=High Protein
> High Protein=Liver Damage
> 
> LCHF=Low Carb High Fat


i.e. Banting or the Tim Noakes diet
I have also seen how well Golden Paste (turmeric, coconut oil, ground pepper) works. I successfully treat my horses and doglets, one with an extremely sensitive tummy, together with apple cider vinegar and ceyenne pepper. Good muti that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/16)

Caramia said:


> i.e. Banting or the Tim Noakes diet
> I have also seen how well Golden Paste (turmeric, coconut oil, ground pepper) works. I successfully treat my horses and doglets, one with an extremely sensitive tummy, together with apple cider vinegar and ceyenne pepper. Good muti that.


I've heard great things about that too. Just mixing up some coconut oil or lard with their food has a remarkable effect on their health. Amazing what nature provides, and scary what is kept from us or what untruths we are led to believe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (29/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I've heard great things about that too. Just mixing up some coconut oil or lard with their food has a remarkable effect on their health. Amazing what nature provides, and scary what is kept from us or what untruths we are led to believe.


Exactly! I have also pulled my mare through African Horse Sickness/West Nile-combo with mostly Ozone treatment, the "good green herb", honey, rooibos tea, ground pepper and lemon. 
And my dogs flourish! I also add a little Biostrath to their evening meatballs (yes, genuine silver/topside mince) every so often.
And ACV (Apple Cider Vinegar) can also be applied topically for arthritis and other musculo-sceletal maladies
Then there is also Fulvic acid, fabulous stuff for general health, all sorts of ailments, including tummy ulcers, supportive treatments, for human and animal.
I also heard good things about "Base Powder", available at dischem - it adjusts the acid body's acid levels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyleH (29/7/16)

I've suffered from this on occasion and at the time did some searching. Found a couple threads that said certain people can have a sensitivity to pg causing acid reflux and that switching to high or max vg can help alleviate the problem. So might not be flavours per say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon (29/7/16)

I have had a certain Cinnamon juice that was awesome in flavour but gave me heartburn every time.


----------



## KingSize (29/7/16)

So reading the replies it seems like different people suffer heartburn from different flavours. I find that I get mild heartburn SOMETIMES. Its usually in the evening, and if it is related to a certain flavour, it would be custards and sometimes doughnut. This is not a daily occurrence (I vape around 15ml per day, mostly DIY), but it comes up as Mild, Shortlived heartburn maybe once a week...


----------



## Jones (29/7/16)

So what most people refer to as heartburn is really a condition called oesophageal reflux. That is when stomach acid that is supposed to be in your stomach finds its way to you throat.
There are many causes including faulty gastric sphincter ( valves ) { worst case scenario } oesophageal hernias causing improper function of the valves.
However the most common cause are diet related. spicy foods , lack of fruit and veg , lack of exercise, over eating and the main culprit which people never think they are but really the are constipation. ( if the amount you put in is not the amount coming out ) you are more than likely carrying a faecal load ! and if your full at the bottom it backs up. so there is only one other way out and thats via the mouth 
Many people also have cold beverages with there food , this causes fats and carbs to congeal ( like adding cold water to flour ) it causes lumps which is very bad for digestion causing strain on the gastric system.

so change what you eat, when you eat and how you eat and most of the problems will go away.

Nexiam and losec and other meds usually reduce the amount of acid production, some meds neutralise the acid. but the reflux is actually still there, you just dont feel it.
Wwhen you vape some flavours or have high nic or PG juices it irritates the throat mucosa beyond what the meds are doing and you then start feeling the burn !

hope that helps guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

Wow @Jones, that was informative indeed
Thank you

Are you a doctor by any chance?


----------



## Jones (29/7/16)

Silver said:


> Wow @Jones, that was informative indeed
> Thank you
> 
> Are you a doctor by any chance?



no unfortunately only deal drugs ( the legal kind )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/16)

Jones said:


> no unfortunately only deal drugs ( the legal kind )


Lol, my neighbour's name is Jones, he's a pharmacist too 

Howdy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/7/16)

Jones said:


> you are more than likely carrying a faecal load




So in other words, all the folks suffering from heartburn are actually just full of sh*t. 

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jones (30/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Lol, my neighbour's name is Jones, he's a pharmacist too
> 
> Howdy



He must be a nice guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

